
Ask HN: Online book of accomplished software engineers writing short programs? - ask_hn_er
Hi, I&#x27;m looking for a blog &#x2F; online book that is a number of well known accomplished software engineers writing pretty short programs of real world applications, i.e. a browser, a net parser, an interpreter. Thanks
======
devnonymous
Take a look at 500 lines or less[1] and in fact the entire aosa collection[2]
is worth reading.

[1] [http://aosabook.org/en/buy.html#fh](http://aosabook.org/en/buy.html#fh)

[2] [http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

~~~
tedmiston
Looks like there's an official free web version as well.

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

